# dwarf parrot fry video



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

100_0464.mp4 video by evianone - Photobucket


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

very nice parents, and very cute babies,


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

thank you. they r fun to watch


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

OMG!!! They are so darn cute!!!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

They look awesome. How big are the parents?


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

toonie sized round and very chubby in the cheeks. the female has the peach and the male is just white. they r both considered white tho.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Oh wow, they look a lot bigger in the video. More like palm sized. Can't wait til FVT has some ready in September!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

there small and cute . How many fries are there?


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i would have to estimate about 70


----------



## aimnhigh (Apr 28, 2010)

they are very cute, and the Vid does make them look big,


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

*Cute*

They are cute.
I used to have the same dwarf parrot cichlid before with 2 generations in 34g community tank. Unfortunately, I have to let them go. Giving some, selling some.

Very nice to see them so active.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Behind the pics there is always a photographer soooo behind the scenes lol


----------

